# English-speaking groups for kids in Rome



## dgiardina (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello all,

My name is Denise, and my family and I will be living in Rome next year for 3-4 months. We are hoping to find a way for my 2 girls (ages 6 and 11) to meet with other English-speaking kids regularly. We homeschool, so are there any other options besides an English-based private school? I would be so grateful for any recommendations!

Thanks in advance,
Denise


----------



## AlexinSicily (Feb 28, 2016)

dgiardina said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Denise, and my family and I will be living in Rome next year for 3-4 months. We are hoping to find a way for my 2 girls (ages 6 and 11) to meet with other English-speaking kids regularly. We homeschool, so are there any other options besides an English-based private school? I would be so grateful for any recommendations!
> 
> ...


Hello Denise,
I just posted a similar request to the one you had last year. 

How successful were you in finding friends for your two girls? 

I'm trying to do the same for my 12 yr old boy, except that we will be there for a whole year, with the prospect of relocating in Italy permanently (a return for me, as a native Italian, after 25 years in the US)

Thanks in advance for all the pointers you might have for me (I will accept private messages). 

Alex (Alessandro)


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd just like to point out that children pick up languages easily if given the opportunity to do so.

Rather than seeking other English-speaking kids, look for friendly kids of similar ages and be amazed by how quickly they sort things out.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You might want to take a look out for some US expat groups. I was going to recommend the American Women's Club in Rome, which is a FAWCO group. Normally, they'll take men as "associate" members and many of the FAWCO groups have activities for and about "bi-cultural" kids, but I didn't see anything on their website. Home

Perhaps your fiancée would be interested, and could make some ties that would lead to other "bi-cultural" friends for you son. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

